# Kenmore 1410



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

My friend was cleaning out his rent house and found a Kenmore model 1410 sewing machine in the cabinet along with the little chair that the renters left. The leg was broken on the cabinet but it was there. Well, his wife doesn't sew (she brings me her mending) and he gave it to me! :banana:  :rock: Got out my trusty wood glue and now I am waiting for it to cure! Does anyone know anything about this model of machine? The book was in the chair along with the attachments. I am looking forward to seeing if it works and if it doesn't if it will take much to fix it up. Seems like it is in pretty good shape.
















And of course Matilda seems to like it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Seems like a nice fine. I've searched the internet to get a look at it. Sounds as if you have a good find.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Going to oil it in the morning and they give it a try. I think the thing that tickles me most is the chair that went with it. One of those that you lift the seat up and there is a storage area. I am going to recover the seat, has a definite early 70's naugahyde cover in the ugliest green you have ever seen!


----------

